
Homeland Security Plans to Collect Social Media Info from US Immigrants - tryingagainbro
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/mb73ma/homeland-security-plans-to-collect-social-media-info-from-us-immigrants-vgtrn
======
tryingagainbro
Includes naturalized citizens too, so creates two classes of citizens even at
the border. One that cannot be trusted...
[https://www.buzzfeed.com/adolfoflores/people-are-worried-
abo...](https://www.buzzfeed.com/adolfoflores/people-are-worried-about-dhs-
plans-to-gather-social-media)

